# Moebius Battlestars



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok seeing as how we now have both the Galactica and Pegasus I thought I would start a thread focusing on what colors they should be. And since I've only got the Galactica at this time I'll begin with it.
The instructions suggest different metallic colors or greys and since I'm painting my G different greys, so what grey should the base color be, anyone???


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

well it may not be 100% accurate, but why not go through bsg online web browser game until you get to undock from galactica in game? you can fly around the ship looking at its colors there.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Sorry, but I'm not into computer games so I Think I'll pass on that idea.
Any way I had painted my Galactica with a base coat of MM gunship grey and then the armor with dark ghost grey and the combination just didn't look right to me like night and day, so I then painted her with medium grey which still didn't look right and I then tried dark ghost grey for the base color followed by light ghost grey which turned out to be a bottle that had some how been mislabled, it was dark ghost grey instead of light ghost. I went to my LHS yesterday and bought a fresh bottle of light ghost and it now looks like I've got the right color combo.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

tamiya gun ship grey base, MM gun ship grey for light shades and MM gun metal for dark


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I described the paints and techniques I used in this thread.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm fond of a metallic charcoal for ships like this, but then I prefer that metal look. You could even pop the highlights some with some silver rub n buff.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm doing one right now using a couple of colours from the Citadel (Games Workshop) line:

IRONBREAKER for the base coat; it's a nice bit-dark steel metallic.
LEADBELCHER for contrast on the armour plates on the ship. It looks darker in the bottle than Ironbreaker, but once painted it's not as great as you might think.

I'll be doing a wash on the ship later to make it less pristine.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

+1!

And I read the topic of this and every time expect to see Classic Moebius Basestars. The originals were pretty good though.


----------



## Grumpy Popeye (Apr 5, 2002)

Here's mine, Agressor grey and medium sea grey (I think, It's been a while), drybrushed with steel and a grimy wash applied


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

My in-progress Solaria


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'll post some pics later, but I painted my Timeslip Creations Nu_Galactica_ (same dimensions as the Moebius kit) Tamiya AS-25, Dark Ghost Gray for the overall color, but will go back once I've finished masking the plates and paint the "ribs" AS-7, Neutral Gray (USAAF). I really like the slightly bluish tint that the Dark Ghost Gray has. 

For my current _Mercury_-class buildup (Moebius Models _Pegasus_) Battlestar _Triton_, I've painted the main hull AS-7 Neutral gray (USAAF) and plan to do some highlight painting one of the Tamiya colors that's just a bit darker - I just haven't determined with 100% which I'll go with. Prolly tomorrow.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I have a semi-related question with regards to Moebius Battlestar builds for folk who've finished theirs. Hope the OP doesn't mind, as it's somewhat relevant to the color question, at least to my mind....

How did you do the "name plate" on your build? I have the photo-etch from ParaGrafix Modeling Systems for the Nu_Galactica_ and the decals which came with it, but I'm thinking that adding the decals to the photoetch raised name plate will be problematic. Did you paint your name plates white or use decals? 

Very curious to know!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Given my Battlestar model's colour stripe scheme (International Orange darkened w/ Nuln Oil), I left _Solaria's_ name plates in the brass; it just seemed to look better.

Truth is, the Citadel paints are SO thick that if I over-thin them, I'll lose the metallic sheen that those paints are so good for. Since I plan to continue to use Citadel paints for my Pegasus - and any other battlestars I may choose to do - I'll probably continue to leave the ship name(s) plates the brass colour.

One of my friends said he thinned his armour plating colour choice (Testors Gunship Gray) down to the point where it would just "wick" on, but he too left his name on his ship (_Acropolis_) the brass colour.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am planning on making my nameplates in cut vinyl- just looking for the font right now. The thickness of the vinyl is about scale and being in color already will simplify things...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

While perusing a site w/pics from a model event in Nanton, Alberta, Canada, I found a couple pics of your _Solaria_, Barry. 

https://plus.google.com/photos/115549746726410540917/albums/5884659674203200209?banner=pwa

I can't get the URL for the exact pics, but _Solaria_ is maybe halfway down the page? It's there with three other battlestars.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Great pics of the show, huh??

I was helping my buddy out on one of the tables (first year for the silent auction) and I helped judge the prop aircraft categories... other than that, I didn't see the other tables outside of the SF tables. These pics were the first time I got to see the models in the contest.

My buddy's son was helping to guard the Lancaster outside (the hangar where the contest is normally held is where the the Lanc is kept) so I got a great pic of my vehicle under the Lancaster....


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, there were some sweet builds there! Some beautiful builds, "straight" subjects and Fantasy / Horror / SciFi. Doesn't seem that SciFi is terribly well represented, tho. 

I especially like the grouping of four battlestars lined up next to each other. Just needs a docking facility built around them! Or maybe add another battlestar or two so as to sort of remake the scene from TOS BSG with the Fleet at Cimtar. Since you've got _Galactica, Acropolis_ and _Solaria_, you only need _Atlantia_ and _Pacifica_. 

That'd be kewel to see a Lancaster "in the flesh", as it were. I've seen a few War Birds at air shows, but never a Lancaster. Got pics?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I keep forgetting to mention my Timeslip Creations _Galactica_ build. Still not finished, after all these years - tantalizingly close, tho! Base coat is Tamiya AS-25 Dark Ghost Gray, which will be for the armor plates. I think that I'm going to give the ribs a shot of AS-7 Neutral Gray (USAAF), but am going to test it on the bottom piece of the Flight Pods that I've not yet decaled, but has the armor plates masked off. I'm going to give it a shot tonight, I think. 



Richard Baker said:


> I am planning on making my nameplates in cut vinyl- just looking for the font right now. The thickness of the vinyl is about scale and being in color already will simplify things...


Which Moebius kit(s) are you planning to build, Richard? You planning to build a _Galactica_-type or a _Mercury_-class? Or both? Or multiples of both? 

I plan to build a Pegasus at some point. I also plan to have fun with a Moebius _Galactica_ kit, to be built as _Pacifica_. I'm thinking of trying my hand at some additional armor plating, maybe some extra guns. I think I might look at a third Moebius kit, filling in the bays for the Flight Pods and removing the "track" detail from the arms to show this a new design with static ("locked") arms, building a central horizontal "arm" so that Vipers and Raptors could be transferred intra-ship instead of externally.


----------

